# Video of Smallest Horse in the world



## Robert59 (Sep 24, 2022)

https://fb.watch/fLfck8s4Zw/

Smallest Horse In The World Tries To Follow His Dad To Work




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=264520618647248


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

Wow he's adorable. He really lucked out that family really did something good.


----------

